# PC GAMES with JOYSTICK



## hwilcher (Oct 26, 2005)

Could anyone point me in the right direction to find pc games that I can use my joystick with. I have only found games that only have keyboard controls.

Please help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Flight Simulators

MechWarrior


----------



## hwilcher (Oct 26, 2005)

I really appreciate the help,

Thanks,

hwilcher


----------

